# Dog Owners - this might help!



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi
I noticed a couple of posts on here about probs with taking dogs to certain sites and I also see the post for a useful website from RichardnGill www.dogfriendlybritain.co.uk

Could I just mention that the lady who set up this website, Jenny Roberts from Yorkshire has published a letter in MMM April 2007 issue, page 15.

She is asking for help with the listings etc and any info to help dog/pet owners have a better time travelling around the UK in their MH's.

You can e-mail her on [email protected] and I would think places to avoid as well as good places to stay would be as valuable.

Sadly my faithful old friend is no longer with us, and I have no connection with this lady or her website, just thought it sounded a great idea.

Maura


----------

